# Biting off more than you can chew.



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

Holy Cow! You've got a lot on your plate!! Sounds like a lot of fun though. I just wanted to say thanks for the encouraging words you left on my blog about my goofy pumpkin patch. I really appreciate the well wishes. 

Also, I wanted to complement you on your flytrap. I too have a few flytraps as well as other carnivorous plants (I have a few sundews and pitcher plants). I really love growing CPs, and it’s cool to see other people’s plants. 

Good luck getting to work on your to-do list. Keep us posted with pictures so we can all ooh and aah over your haunt.


----------

